# Why am I so nervous about my man and I moving in together?



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

My man and I have decided to move in together. We are in the stages of working out the details right now and his thought is he'll give his notice for June 1st for the big move.

I am finding this such a scary idea and I don't know why. 

Already he spends 6 days a week at my place so actually moving his stuff in and spending 7 shouldn't make that much of a difference. As it is when he's not with me I miss him.

I so see our relationship going to marriage and us being together forever. I have never experienced such a wonderful relationship before in my life!

I am really clueless about why I'm so scared. Could this be my intuition telling me this isn't a good idea? I can't logically think of why it wouldn't be.

Any ideas?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

People often feel nervous, scared, whatever when change occurs. Even if they know that change is a good change. Like changing jobs, moving to another city, starting university, getting married... So just because you're scared doesn't mean it's your intuition. You're the only one that can answer that question. 

Good luck!

C


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it important to you that you marry him? Does he intend to marry you? It seems often people move in together because it is easier and then they don't have to get married in any rush. Just something to think about. My goal was to marry my husband. We didn't live together before marriage. I don't feel it's right to give all the benefit of marriage to him without the benefit to me.

I'm not saying you have to get married - lots of people have no intention of it. But if one wants to get married and the other doesn't care so much I think living together can be a mistake.


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

To be honest, I think for him marriage is a bigger deal than it is for me. He keeps bringing up putting a ring on my finger. 

I am not one in general to get all in a tither over change but I am very upset about the idea of him moving in. At the same time I'm very happy about us moving to a new level ofcommitment.

I just don't know!


----------

